# Cockle Creek (Lake Macquarie) 12-4-2008



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

Hit the creek at dawn this morning. It's been a while between drinks, mainly because whenever I've planned a session on the creek it has always rained heavily the day(s) before and turned it to mud. :shock:

Started off with a popper along the shallow banks, with not much interest shown. Switched over to a pygmy and got a few touches but no hookups. Finally made the switch to my confidence lure, the two inch pumpkinseed gulp grub, and away we go. First fish was a 27cm bream, followed by a few small flatties.










Can't complain about the conditions.









Didn't get much interest after the run of small flatties, so I headed off upstream to work my favourite stretch of mangroves. Kicked off at the new spot with yet another small flathead, but this one was interesting because of what it spat out when I landed it. A baby whiting. 



















Swapped lure again, this time to a gulp nereis worm, and continued on. Next up was the fish of the day, a lovely bream just shy of 35cm in length. Hooked it close in to the mangroves, before she screamed off into the deeper part of the creek. Happy days. 



















Did a bit of trolling with a scorpion further up the creek towards the weir, and threw some plastics at a few good looking snags in the hope of more bream, or perhaps the elusive EP, but it was all quiet with the exception of one small bream that I picked off while he was chasing a baitfish on the surface.

All in all, a pleasant day on my favourite creek. Although, I wish I had caught those two bream last Saturday. :roll:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good result, sure is a pretty stretch of creek there too


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

thought you went to cockle ck in Tassie now thats a top spot


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

I had no idea how many cockle creeks there actually are around the place. :shock: I've modified the title of the post.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice place to fish, and good fishing too.
The EP's are up there, got my first 4 and only EP's between the y junction and the weir, largest 43cm no photo and the HOF title holder at 41cm  . My biggest bream also comes from there must be the sewer overflow :twisted:

Down at speers point today and the water still looks a bit crappy- the fish clearly didn't care.


----------



## oldogre (Apr 13, 2008)

Haven't been in my home creek (Cockle Creek (Lake Macquarie))for ages because of the mud, glad to hear its cleared up. Tried fennel creek in fennel bay 3 weeks ago, still too muddy, but plenty of undersized bream around the mouth. The last trip was the islands just up from fern bay (hunter river ) weekend before last. Getting clearer but still not many fish around. Managed to strand myself 20 meters of mangrove mud from the ramp where i put in. That would have made a good set of photos.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks good Shane. Will have put the creek on my hit list.


----------

